

“The web is a terrorist's command-and-control network of choice” – GCHQ Director - Jekyll
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/c89b6c58-6342-11e4-8a63-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3I2F0l6FM

======
Jekyll
According to the UK agency "...privacy has never been an absolute right and
the debate about this should become a reason for postponing urgent and
difficult decisions"

This article seems like a clever bit of propoganda to justify increasing
surveillance

